# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Kad ste odlucile otici?

## Biserka

Vec zadje vrijeme kod nas stvari jednostavno ne stimaju.Ne postoji nikakav oblik nasilja koji bi me natjerao da ovu sekundu odem iz stana. A razmisljam o tome vec neko vrijeme.Ne razgovaramo, nastupila je tisina, radije nego da se svadjemo kad krenemo o necem razgovarat. Citam po forumima, citam... Pa razgovori,razgovori,dugi - otvoreni razgovori rjesavaju puno stvari. No ja sam jednostavno odustala od bilo kakvih razgovora jer uvijek odu u krivom smjeru i nista ne rjesimo. Vec se samo sjetim nekih stvari koje sam mu zamjerila i nisam zaboravila. On meni isto tako (nisu nikakva varanja s drugima u pitanju).Nikako da izravnamo racune. Radije sutimo i sutimo.Tvrdoglavimo se jedno drugom. Ja sam zbog njega otisla u drugi grad, tu sam na srecu nasla stalan posao s relativno pristojnom i redovitom placom (oko 4000kn), s obzirom na prijasnje. Imamo dijete od dvije godine koje oboje obozavamo i koje je za njega jako vezano.Nedavno sam mu rekla da bi najbolje bilo da se razdvojimo i da ja s djetetom odem. Isprva se sokirao,pa me odgovarao, zatim kad je vidio da o tome stvarno razmisljam u bijesu i rekao da ako to toliko zelim, da napravim sto prije dok je dijete jos malo, kako bi imalo sto manje traume.Pa prepiraka odmah kad ce on biti s djetetom,kako ce ga vidjati... Al ja jednostavno kad vidim to dijete koliko je sretno i nasmijano kad smo svi zajedno, idemo van, secemo se, ... Slomim se i ne mogu cvrsto odluciti da ce to tako stvarno biti i da za tjedan dana ja idem!!!I nas dvoje smo nasmijani kad smo s djetetom i razgovaramo. Al uglavnom o njemu jer nam je ono , cini se,jedina doticna tocka. Cini mi se da bi jos ovako mogla gurati samo zbog djeteta.Osjecala bi krivnju da mu oduzmem tatu koji je brizan i voli ga. A znam da na dulje staze to nema nikakvog smisla. A opet da budem hrabra - odem, prekinem tu  agonije sutnje i tvrdoglavljenja, prate me strahovi. Kako cu ja to financijski izdrzat? Naime morala bih u podstanarsvo jer zivimo u njegovom stancicu. Nemam roditelje u blizini koji bi mi mogli pomoci oko djeteta. Ne znam...*Kad ste vi osjetile da je to jednostavno to, da morate otici i uzet dijete sa sobom, makar mu tata nedostajao. Kako financijski izgurate iz mjeseca u mjesec?* I sad dok njih dvoje spavaju , ja o tome razmisljam i pregledavam oglase i cijene stanova. A vec ujutro kad se probude i krene jurnjava po stanu, odlazak u setnju, ja cu gledat u dijete i osjecat se uzasno ako bi mu uskratila da se budi s tatom.A i kad dobijem racun u ducanu za kupljne namirnice, promislit cu par puta kako cu to sama izgurati?!Nekad promislim, da bi volila da me prevari, da mu nadjem nekave poruke u mobitelu,da ode van i ne vrati se 2 dana,.. bilo sto, sto bi bio razlog da odlucno odem i imama konkretan razlog za objasnit prijateljima i roditeljima zasto sam otisla. Ali za sad nista od toga. On uvijek kaze da cu prije ja naci nekog novog , nego on. Cure , mozda davim malo. Al zante kako je kad se morate izjadat nekome i cut misljenje nekog drugog.

----------


## snorki

ti njega vise ne volis :/ tako sam shvatila :/ A on???

teska odluka. Nemam iskustva, ali drzim fige da sve prodje na najbezbolniji nacin  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

A zašto ga želiš ostaviti? Tvoja želja da s njim vodiš duge i beskrajne razgovore govori da ipak želiš nešto riješiti s njim? Jesi li stvarno izgubila sve razloge, osim djeteta i financija, da se boriš za svoj brak?

----------


## sorciere

da li si se probala "vratiti unatrag", doći do trenutka kad je nastupila ta tišina - i nastojala uočiti razloge? 

odlazak se često spominje kao najjednostavnije rješenje. a nije uvijek tako. odlazak je opcija kada više ne postoji mogućnost da se stvari vrate u normalu...

nastavak ovakve situacije isto nije dobar. iako ste vas dvoje s djetetom nasmijani, ono upija kao spužvica vrijeme kad između vas dvoje stvari nisu kako treba. 

kažeš da se tvrdoglavite jedan drugom. ja ne smatram da pametniji popušta. smatram da pametniji traži pametan izlaz iz situacije. npr.  - da se prestane tvrdoglaviti, i da promijeni svoje ponašanje.   :Wink:  

promjenom svog ponašanja - možeš utjecati na promjenu njegovog. u ovoj situaciji - što te to košta? a dobitak može biti velik.

----------


## Biserka

> da li si se probala "vratiti unatrag", doći do trenutka kad je nastupila ta tišina - i nastojala uočiti razloge? 
> 
> odlazak se često spominje kao najjednostavnije rješenje.


Kad smo se jednostavno poceli razilaziti u svemu, u planovima za buducnost, u stavovima prema odgoju djeteta,u planiranju brroja djece, u sve vise i vise stvari. A kad pokrenemo bilo kakav razgovor samo shvatim koliko se razilazimo u svemu i nemam volje jos dublje odlaziti.
Znam da je odlazak jednostavno najlakse rjesenje i zato sam vise puta pokusvala nesto promjeniti. Pa pokusajmo ovako , pokusajmo onako. Ja obecajem da cu pokusavati postupit ovako, on isto... Al na kraju bilo kakvog kompromisa ja imam osjecaj da ja gubim , on dobiva. zato sam odustala od svega, pa nek svak vodi zaseban zivot. Ne pitaj me nista , necu ni ja tebe. Al on uvijke ima nesto za pitati. A mene to nervira. Nerviraju me najmanje sitnice dnevno. gluposti koje prije nisam primjecivala. Zasto bas sad kad ja moram u wc, ti ga zakljucas pa ja moram trazit kljuc? Pa sami smo, tko ti moze uci? Poludim na takve sitnice. Mislim vrata zakljucava automtski, ne razmisljajuci.




> Jesi li stvarno izgubila sve razloge, osim djeteta i financija, da se boriš za svoj brak?


Mislim da jesam. Jer svaki put kad smo nesto pokusali kratko bi trajla "idila" i onada opet po straom. Mene bi pocele nervirat svakojake stvarcice. Ja kazem jedno, on drugo. npr. Kazem djetetu  da mrkvu pojede do kraja pa se moze dignut od stole, a on ispred mene da ne mora bas svu nego malo - koliko moze. I tako nikad kraja. Kad ja pokusavam bit u necem oko djeteta dosljedna, njmu je svejedno i ne shvaca vaznost toga.
Mislim da nikakv razgovor i nudjenje rjesenja ne bi bila dugog vjeka i zato sam se prestala trudit.  
Zapravo mi nitko od vas nije dao odgovor , kad ste shvatile da je to to i da je vrijeme da odete i zatvorite vrata. I kako progurate mjesec financijski? Mi naime nismo vjencani.

----------


## camel

slažem se sa zdenkom i sorciere.
mislim da (još) nije vrijeme za odlazak.
možda da potražite stručnu pomoć?

----------


## Biserka

Ima li itko iskustva s bracnim savjetnicima? Mada nismo sluzbeno u braku al kao da smo bili. Gdje u Zagrebu i kome se javiti? Moram priznat da me toga strah jer ne znam kako to izgleda, ni ide. Nekom u lice otvarat svoju intimu... A sad kad promislim da me pita taj svjetnik da li ga volim, lagala bih kad bi rekla da. Kad sam u stanju promislit, ma nek me prevari- samo da mi da konacan razlog za cvrstu odluku, svejedno mi je... Mislim da ga ne volim. I onda ne vidim velikog smisla. Osim ako netko zna da je ljubav moguce s vremenom vratiti.
I opet nisam dobila odgovora na svoja prva pitanjca onih koje su to prosle na neki svoj nacin.
Puno vam hvala na odgovorima jer mi u ovom trenutku jako puno znace.

----------


## sorciere

ja nisam prošla taj dio. od početka sam sama. 

da li je lako...?

djetetu stalno govoriti "mama nema"... jer ono traži i sladoled, i igračku, i čokoladu...
govoriti sebi - pa nije strašno biti gladna, bar ću imati dobru liniju (a na kraju izgledaš kao one anoreksične manekenke)
gledati u dućanu kako netko natrpa svašta u košaricu, a ti računaš koliko će mlijeka tvoje dijete popiti...
preživjeti ucjene na poslu - jer si sama...
nemati krov nad glavom, i strepiti od nečije dobre volje...
voditi bolesno dijete u vrtić - i moliti da ga prime, jer nitko ga ne može pričuvati...
itd, itd...


meni nije bilo lako. preživjela sam, preživjelo je i moje dijete... 

jednom kad napraviš neke stvari - obično nema povratka. zato ti ne bih preporučila brzo(pleto) rješavanje situacije.

iz tvoje priče (i nekih primjera koje si navela) - imam osjećaj da su se našla dva ovna na brvnu... pitanje je tko će pasti u vodu... netko od njih - ili onaj kojeg slučajno gurnu dok su silno koncentrirani na svoje rogove... 


nisam bila kod bračnih savjetnika, ali sam čula da ne tuku   :Grin:  ... 

ako nećeš meni - odgovori sebi: 

što točno ne voliš na njemu? ("ne volim njega" je jako općenito)
postoji li nešto što ipak voliš? (makar i sitnica)
što bi se dogodilo kada bi opet otvorila srce i počela ga voljeti?

----------


## upornamama

> ja nisam prošla taj dio. od početka sam sama. 
> 
> da li je lako...?
> 
> djetetu stalno govoriti "mama nema"... jer ono traži i sladoled, i igračku, i čokoladu...
> govoriti sebi - pa nije strašno biti gladna, bar ću imati dobru liniju (a na kraju izgledaš kao one anoreksične manekenke)
> gledati u dućanu kako netko natrpa svašta u košaricu, a ti računaš koliko će mlijeka tvoje dijete popiti...
> preživjeti ucjene na poslu - jer si sama...
> nemati krov nad glavom, i strepiti od nečije dobre volje...
> voditi bolesno dijete u vrtić - i moliti da ga prime, jer nitko ga ne može pričuvati...


Sorcie, baš me rastužio ovaj tvoj post, i tim više, moram reći sa se iskreno divim samohranim roditeljima.
Ne znam jesi li ostala sama svojom odlukom ili ne, ali to nije ni bitno, ali vjerujem da zaista treba mnogo hrabrosti i truda u odgajanju djeteta bez ikoga tko bi mogao pomoći.
Ja sumnjam da bih mogla sama, ne zbog materijalne situacije (pomogli bi mi moji koliko bi mogli), već zbog toga što mi jednostavno treba netko da mi pomogne kad zaista više ne mogu.
Čini mi se da ne bih mogla sama prolaziti bolesti, nespavanja, plač...
Zaista ti se divim.  :Love:

----------


## Biserka

Sorciere, bas si mi zapaprila prvim djelom posta i navela sve ono o cemu razmisljam non - stop, a najgore od svega - poslat dijete bolesno u vrtic jer ga nema tko cuvati i moliti da ga prime.To jadno djete koje nije nista krivo mi je kocnica.
Dala si mi za razmisljati posljednjim djelom svog posta. Morat cu se dobro preispitat jeli moguce nekog ponovo zavoljeti i kako otvorit srce. Sad mi se cini da jedino na njemu volim odnos koji ima s djeteom i koliko sudjeljuje u svemu vezano za dijete. a konkretne stvri koje ne volim, ne bi pisla da ne krene rasprava o tome u smjeru tipa : pa zer to nisi znala i prije. Ukratko postao je preusporen, pretrom i prelijen za mene kakav sam danas.
Iskreno ne znam...morat cu se preispitat. Prije nego sto pupucam po savovima od ove situacije u kuci i stalnog mozganja i kalkuliranja o selidbi.
Puno ti  hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Dolisa

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nisam prošla taj dio. od početka sam sama. 
> 
> da li je lako...?
> 
> djetetu stalno govoriti "mama nema"... jer ono traži i sladoled, i igračku, i čokoladu...
> govoriti sebi - pa nije strašno biti gladna, bar ću imati dobru liniju (a na kraju izgledaš kao one anoreksične manekenke)
> ...


Sorciere  :Love:  

Fegusti, evo iz kuta jos jedne samohrane mame:
 Ja eto ne znam ni za jedan drugi nacin nego sama, ako ne spava cijelu noc, ja sam budna s njim, ujutro sam opet ja ta koja se brine oko njega...na to gledam kao na svoju realnost, to je moj zivot...jedostavno, ne znam kako je kad je netko tu da ti pomogne, pa mi ne fali...

 :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> Sorciere, bas si mi zapaprila prvim djelom posta i navela sve ono o cemu razmisljam non - stop
> 
> Puno ti  hvala


vidiš kak si ja fino skratim tvoj odgovor!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

a ovo ti je jako zgodno... možda krivo čitam - ali mi se čini da si se ti promijenila - a on je ostao takav kakav je bio... ?




> Ukratko postao je preusporen, pretrom i prelijen *za mene kakav sam danas*.


biserka - a gdje je odgovor na zadnje pitanje?   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## Biserka

> možda krivo čitam - ali mi se čini da si se ti promijenila - a on je ostao takav kakav je bio... ?


Da , istina i zato tesko pronalazimo zajednicki jezik. Meni su se neki klikeri u glavi promjenili otkad je stiglo dijete. Ne zivim vise od danas do sutra.

Što bi se dogodilo kada bi opet otvorila srce i počela ga voljeti?
To ne znam jer gledam u osobu u kojoj vidim na svakom koraku stvari koje me nerviraju. Ne znam kako je moguce nekog ponovo zavoljeti. Zaista, ne znam... Sve vrijedi pokusti al kad promislim da bi za 40 godina mogla sjediti s njim i da bi bilo moguce da se prepiremo oko istih stvari, muka mi dodje.
Kao sto kazes, treba sve pokusati. Al ja sam se viser puta razocarala i gubim svaku volju polako.
Pusa

----------


## sorciere

pa znaš, možda je i njemu teško - jer više nema onu bibu s kojom se oženio   :Grin:  . 

nisu stvari crno bijele... 

probaj zamisliti stvari iz drukčije perspektive... npr. sjediš ti s njim nakon 40 godina - i savršeno se razumijete!!!   :Wink:   kakav je TO osjećaj? 

razmišljati o dugoročnom cilju kao o nečem negativnom - mora biti strašno...  :/ 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Slavica

Sorci   :Love:   dobro zboris.

Biserka, vjerujem da ti je tesko, tesko se i odluciti na takav drastican preokret. Otisla sam kada sam ga ulovila u prevari sa tadasnjom naj frendicom. Nasla sam se usred nicega, promjenila dva posla, promjenila tri podstanarstva, tesko mi je za poluditi, tesko mi je gledati moje cure, a one su toliko dobre da i ne traze nista, tesko je. Ponekada stravicno, ali nekako rolamo.
Ne bi se vracala na staro nakon prevare, nakon svega kaj nam je napravio nakon rastave. Ljudi su cudna bica i ja njega ne prepoznajem vise. Najzalosnije mi je da se ne sjeti na cure   :Crying or Very sad:   Ivi je bio rodendan nedavno, nije se sjetio. Zalosno je da se na Ivin rodendan sjetila cura koju uopce ne poznam privatno, nasa roda (Teddy   :Heart:  ) a tata se nije sjetio.
Sara mi je takoder nedavno rekla kako je tata ljubav potrosio, kao da me htjela utjesiti, ono stara ne brigaj, ali je dodala kako mama ljubav nece i ne moze potrositi. Takve stvari te jednostavno uniste. Sorry, malo sam odlutala.

Dobro promisli o svemu, vratite se na pocetak dok je sve bilo OK i vidite gdje je zapelo, probajte nesto napraviti, napravi ti taj prvi korak. Zelim ti stvarno svu srecu ovoga svijeta   :Love:

----------


## alanovamama

I ja se slažem da za tebe još nije vrijeme za odlazak, spustite nogu na loptu i razgovarajte bez tvrdoglavljenja, probaj ti njega navesti da bez optuživanja iznese svoju stranu, kao što su cure rekle nije sve crno bijelo

----------


## Stea

Draga Biba, i ja se pridružujem curama koje misle da još nije vrijeme... Imam osjećaj da si zapela u nekoj svojoj promjeni i da te on jednostavno ne prati. Čak mi se čini da ne bi bilo loše da ti sama odeš negdje i potražiš pomoć kako bi naučila otvoriti svoje srce i oči još negdje osim prema djetetu. Ako je divan otac kako ti se čini, sigurno ima u njemu još puno toga što može pružiti tebi... 

Iz tvojih riječi sam najviše čula ono "ide mi na živce ovo ili ono" a mislim da se on cijelo vrijeme isto ponaša. Kako si na poslu? Jesi li nezadovoljna svojim napredovanjem? Da li doma "izbacuješ" svoje frustracije? Koliko ti voliš samu sebe u cijeloj ovoj situaciji? 

Ako smo u forumu malo skrenule temu sa onog tvog osnovnog pitanja kada i kako to ne znači da te ne slušamo i ne pokušavamo razumjeti... 

Razgovaraj, sa prijateljicama sa roditeljima... iznosi na glas svoje osjećaje, slušaj svoje riječi.... i nemoj srljati....

----------


## MikiMama

Bračni savjetnici postoje u Centru za socijalnu skrb, Kumičićeva 5 - nisam bila, nemam iskustva.
Uglavnom zato što MBM nije htio ni pokušati otići tamo i razgovarati. Ni doma nije htio razgovarati. Zapravo, zvučao je slično tebi. Imala sam osjećaj, a imam i sad takav osjećaj, da je jednostavno digao ruke od svih nas, prestao se truditi, prestao se usklađivati s nama ostalim članovima obitelji. I moje cure su bile jako male, to su bile velike novosti u našem  životnom ritmu, nije se bio spreman prilagoditi ...

Još uvijek mu zamjeram što se nije više potrudio - zbog djece, naravno!, možda bi uspio, možda ne - ne znam, ali ja stalno imam osjećaj da nije dao sebe koliko cure zavređuju.

S druge strane, cure su super prihvatile tu promjenu, u svom smo stanu, nemamo drastičnih egzistencijalnih problema, i ja sam naučila živjeti po novom.
Ne natežemo se više oko odgoja (uglavnom zato kaj sad samo ja odgajam), ne natežemo se oko sitnica da li je napravio ili ne, da li je danas pomogao ili ne,  ... (iako mislim da su ta natezanja normalna).
I unatoč tome, ne znam da li je to najpametnije rješenje.

Ali, ako nikako ne ide zajedno, što se djece tiče vrijedi da, što je manje dijete to bolje će prihvatiti promjene i brže se prilagoditi novonastaloj situaciji.

Ovo je teška odluka, zato sretno.    :Love:    Budi ti svoj najveći kritičar, jer ti ćeš morati živjeti sa svojom odlukom ...  :Heart:

----------


## Štipunica

Puno vam hvala curke, bas ste prave.  :Kiss:  Prevrtala sam film i prevrtala, te se sjetila kako me je strasno povrijedilo kad sam mu dok je dijete bilo jos malo rekla da nam se odnos poceo svodit na to da smo samo mama i tata i nista vise. Al da ja trebam njega kao i ljubavnika, ne samo tatu. Njegovo je bilo da mu je sad dijete centar i da on ne razmislja tako i da mu nije do toga. Na svako moje ludovanje ajdmo van, hajdmo ovo-ono...Povratna informacija je bila da ohladim, da zar nisam dovoljno sretna s njim i bebom u kuci. A nisam bila, jer mi se ne svodi citav drustveni zivot , na njega i bebu. I tako uvijek obrnuto kad sam ja umorna i zeljna kuce, on bi van, on bi stvasta nesto. A kad je meni do toga njemu obrnuto.Kad jse on vartio u fazu da bi opet svoju "zenu" da mu bude ljubavnica, e meni nije bilo do toga. Ohladila sam nakon pustih odbijanja.Preraslo u inat necu sad ja tebi, kad ti nisi meni onaj put- za milion stvari...bla, bla...Zakrvili se i ne popusta nitko, sutimo svi.A onda kad iskrsne jos pokoja stvar u kojoj  su nam dijametralno suprotni stavovi,a tesko itko odustaje,poludim.Radije smo zasutili, pa nek svak radi po svom, al samo nek mi nista ne prigovara i ne pita.Dobro ima tu jos nekih stvari ne svodi se to jednostavno samo na ovo navedeno, al da ne duljim. Mislilm da imate pravo da se treba potruditi. Ne mislilm da cu tek tako lako u kratkom roku prestat razmisljat o selidbi jer mi se taj crv u glavu zavukao. Niti mislim da ce se stvari izgladiti preko noci jer mi je previse toga zakuhano u glavi.Previse, previse situacija je ostalo nerazrjesneo i s moje i s njegove strane. Al da se treba potrudit ponovo i ponovo, trebalo bi. Tesko je krenut prvi.
 :Heart:  Divne ste

----------


## Štipunica

Hi, hi...sad znate moj nick i na forumu za djecu od 1.-3. godine. Jos jednom hvala i pusa!

----------


## anchie76

Korisnicko ime biserka je obrisano, jer je STROGO ZABRANJENO koristenje vise od jednog korisnickog imena.

----------


## Štipunica

Ispricavam se, moram priznat da sam nova tu i ocito nisam dovoljno pazljivo citala.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zdenka2

Štipunice, drago mi je zbog tvojih zaključaka i nadam se da ćete uspjeti. Iz perspektive nekog s dugačkim brakom, kao što sam ja, svi ovi razlozi izgledaju kao sitnice koje nisu vrijedne da se zbog njih izgubi brak. Ti ih i sama zoveš sitnicama. Iz tvog zadnjeg posta opet između redova vidim da ste i tvoj muž zainteresirani jedno za drugo, samo se morate suglasiti u fazama. I zajednički voljeti i odgajati svoje dijete.

P.S. Nemoj siliti dijete da pojede svu mrkvu. (To mi oživljava traume iz djetinjstva.  :Wink:  )

----------


## Štipunica

Vjerovatno da, zato sam i dosla tu da bi pitala nekog iskusnijeg. Javila sam se kad sam stvarno mislila da cu sutradan popucat po svim savovima. A lijepa rijec i dobar savjet stvarno umire covjeka. I kad dolaze od nekog koga uopce ne poznajes, niti si ga ikad vidio.

----------


## Nataša T.

Mislim da je najveća umjetnost u životu znati kad treba odustati od nečega, a kada treba nešto pokušati spasiti. *Štipunica*, imala sam sličnih razmišljanja kao i ti, ali još smo skupa i mislim da se treba truditi dok god postoji nada, posebno ako je dijete u pitanju.

Malo je OT, ali sada imam takvih dilema u vezi posla. 

Ima li netko kakav savjet, kako znamo da zaista treba otići?

----------


## gita75

Ja sam otišla od muža kad sam došla u fazu da pomislim na njega a u želucu me uhvati grč i najrađe bi povratila od muke. Uz to počela sam ga se bojati.
S poslom je bilo slično. Promjenila sam ga kad sam shvatila da ne mogu više dolaziti svaki dan na to mjesto jer ću poluditi. Naravno da sam svoje frustracije ispucavala na svima osim na poslu. Sve mi je išlo na živce. 
Uspjela sam naći drugog muža i drugi posao. Živim puno kvalitetnije. Ali bilo je dana koje sam preživila na jednom slancu. 
Kad je vrijeme za promjenu mislim da čovjek to jednostavno osjeti jer ne može nastaviti uhodanim tokom, MORA nešto promjeniti.

----------


## Nataša T.

> Kad je vrijeme za promjenu mislim da čovjek to jednostavno osjeti jer ne može nastaviti uhodanim tokom, MORA nešto promjeniti.


Hvala, gita, mislim da je zapravo u tome stvar. Nego, ponekad jednostavno nismo dovoljno hrabri povući pravi potez. Nije nam dovoljno loše.

----------


## tileo02

Gita75, iako još nisam jednoroditelj, došla sam upravo do  te crte, i u životu i u poslu, i mislim da me vrlo malo dijeli od tog koraka.
Kao tehnički udana, praktično samohrana majka, zahvaljujem ti na tako dobroj percepciji situacije i odličnom savjetu.

----------


## the bee

mučim se već mjesecima. Mm me vara, ima drugu i kaže da više ništa ne osjeća prema meni. Cijeli je u krizi i govori same gluposti. Imamo bebicu staru 2 mjeseca, jako sam šokirana i ne znam šta da radim. jedina opcija mi je otići kod mojih roditelja. Tjerala sam ga van,ali on želi ostati pomoći oko bebe (nije baš da pomaže)Želim da probamo ponovo pronaći zajednički jezik, niamo se puno svađali i dobro smo se slagali. Samo odjednom je skrenuo i ja sam otkrila da ima drugu. To je bilo dok sam bila trudna.
Šta bi vi učinili? :?

----------


## momtobe

Draga bee, ja bih otišla.

A on će vam se, ako zaista želi, vratiti.

A onda ćeš ti odlučiti da li ga želiš ili ne.

I jedan

 :Love:

----------


## mmmama

Sorciere, totalno si me rasplakala. 
Predivno si sve napisala.

 :Love:

----------


## the bee

i odlazim,danas sam odlučila da ne mogu radi sebe dalje ovako.dijete treba barem zdravu mamu ako već nema mentralno zdravog tatu

----------


## Shiny

th bee...samo hrabro!
jesi odlucila gdje ideš?
kako je on reagirao?

----------


## sorciere

aj prestanite tulit nad mojom pričom... da sam ja tulila - ne bi bila gdje sam sada!   :Mad:   :Razz:  

sve vas volim   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## jassi

eto nemres ni tuliti od vjestice sorcike  :Razz:  
no kako god sve je dobro rekla-i ukratko
prvo je dijete i mame a tate ako su losi-ma furaj. sve se prezivi svaka situacija i kad se okrenes i vidis sto je sve iza tebe a ti i dalje hodas sa glavom gore....ma daj nema ti kraja



kak i meni sorcika veli.tebe zdravu treba tvoje dijete....zivit s nekim ko te psihicki ili fizicki maltretira ili ti ne pase-ne ostavljate zdravom i sposobnom za dalje
ajde sad ja odoh dok me sefica ne omete odavde  :Grin:

----------


## the bee

jedino mogu kod mame, tamo nema puno mjesta, to je u drugom gradu tako da treba selit, al nekud moram. on me hvata na foru da ostanem još mjesec dana da mi pomogne oko male. koja je to pomoć? znati da je s drugom kad nije doma i znati da me ne voli...itd. mislim da ni sam ne zna i ne može reć nego čeka da ja kažem, al ja znam da radi sebe moram ić

----------


## sorciere

čiji je stan?

----------


## jassi

ma kaj pomoci...fuj ga bilo...nema tu popravljanja---dobro pitanje-ciji je stan????

----------


## the bee

stan je u kući njegovog tate,ali njgov tata zna, i rekao je da ja slobodno ostanem , da je on onaj koji treba ić ako je već tako odlučio.a on se vadi na tu foru da bi ostao da pomogne oko neše male curice. ma za poludit

----------


## jassi

draga ti trebas svoj mir,mada njegov tata ima dobre namjere ne znam oces li ga tu imati zbog prisustva njegovog sina.......moras sama odluciti-onako kako je najbolje za dijete i tebe

----------


## koalica

To što ti on nudi da ostaneš da bi ti pomogao je samo da bi malo sebe umirio i da bi on sam imao osjećaj da nije preveliki gad. Da sam sebe kazni.

Idi, moraš se maknuti od cijele situacije. Samo hrabro   :Love:

----------


## Crnalala

> Ima li itko iskustva s bracnim savjetnicima? Mada nismo sluzbeno u braku al kao da smo bili. Gdje u Zagrebu i kome se javiti? Moram priznat da me toga strah jer ne znam kako to izgleda, ni ide. Nekom u lice otvarat svoju intimu... A sad kad promislim da me pita taj svjetnik da li ga volim, lagala bih kad bi rekla da. Kad sam u stanju promislit, ma nek me prevari- samo da mi da konacan razlog za cvrstu odluku, svejedno mi je... Mislim da ga ne volim. I onda ne vidim velikog smisla. Osim ako netko zna da je ljubav moguce s vremenom vratiti.
> I opet nisam dobila odgovora na svoja prva pitanjca onih koje su to prosle na neki svoj nacin.
> Puno vam hvala na odgovorima jer mi u ovom trenutku jako puno znace.


U sličnoj smo situaciji. Zajedno smo 2 i pol god. Imamo bebu od 7mj.. Stariji je od mene 13 godina, kak smo krenuli komunikacija nam je bila dosta losa, ja sam filozofski tip osobe koji voli o svemu pricati, raspravit i tezit ka boljem karakteru i boljem odnosu s određenom osobom, u ovom slucaju s njim. Sve sam mislila oke zbog godina je tesko mu se prilagodit pa i zatvorena je osoba, i stalno sam se trudila popravit komunikaciju uz stvari na koje smo nailazili prilikom pripreme za zajednicki zivot i docekivanje bebe.  Jos prije nego sam rodila skoro smo prekinuli, bar jedno 3x, al se nastavili i nakon bebe... Mislim za svako moje kvocanje on se sve vise ajmo reci poboljsava bilo oko bebe il oko kuce, sve vise ide cici mici oko mene a meni je to onak, zasto foliranje kad u dubini nije dobro.
Dosla aam do toga da mi sve smeta kod njega, jucer mu nisam mogla uzvatit volim te jer jedbostavno ne znam jel ga volim il je sad vec to navika... Pitala sam i njega i sebe 100% sta radimo zajedno. Ne divim mu se kao prema osobi, vec vise kao prema ocu naseg dijeteta, zaista je dobar i prema osobi koja je za sve sposobna i tjt...ne vidim drugi razlog.. Strasno me strah ostavit ga em bi bila sebicna prema bebi, em losa osoba prema njemu, al opet i on je sam rekao kak se pitao jesmo li mi jedno za drugo, ne znam cemu trud da uspijemo, nema smisla samo zbog bebe... Ili ima? Ja stvarno nemam volje s njim nastavit radit na bolje... A opet ne znam sta da radim? Da zivim tako ili da se pokupim s malom i odem kod svojih?!

----------

